# "Homemade vs factory foam block kayak carriers



## oufisherman

I have a another question for all of the kayak experts on this site, as I'm just getting into the kayaks. I need to get some type of foam block system so that I can carry my kayak on top of my Cavilier when fishing by myself. I've seen the foam block system that Dicks Sporting Goods carries, which looks like it can be made at home with buying individual parts.
So I guess I'm asking should I get factory set or make my own? I was thinking I could maybe do it myself if I bought the foam blocks, because I already have a the rachet tie down that I could put around the kayak and through the slightly open windows. Then put tie down rops on front and back.
Would I need anything to essentially anchor the blocks in place also? Any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ken G

The 3 essential materials needed to get started in accessorizing fishing kayaks are duct tape, pool noodles, and pvc pipe. Each has many uses and requires various levels of engineering skill.

Tie the pool noodles to the roof, or the kayak, depending on the contours of each. Pool noodles will scratch the roof as good as the foam blocks but they are much cheaper than the blocks.

For other ideas on using the 3 essential materials check out the do it yourself section of the kayakfishingstuff.com forum or the multitude of other kayak fishing forums.


----------



## twistertail

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10086714
you can get it shipped to any wal mart store free. i just got the canoe carrier last week.


----------



## Curt Angler

I use a pool noodle that I cut in half. I have one half on each end of my kayak and use 3 ratchet tie downs (1 going to the front tie down points and through the carrier handle, 1 in the back tie down points and through the carrier handle, then one through the back window and over the top of the kayak). I have cruised at 65 MPH with no troubles at all.


----------



## symba

twistertail said:


> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10086714
> you can get it shipped to any wal mart store free. i just got the canoe carrier last week.


The one that Dick's carries looks to be of much better quality and lower price- $30. It has 5 tie-downs instead of 2 and some rope.


----------



## oufisherman

Thanks for the info guys. Going with the pool noodle, rachet tie down around kayak through windows, and tie downs to front and back. Figure that will do the job as I'll only be hauling the kayak like this on trips within 20-25 miles one way.


----------

